# Formula 1 -- 2014



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really like the new cars this year. 
Can't wait for next weekend!
Williams cars are lookin hot!
http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2014/3/15529.html


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

they all look like spaceships to me. rich is this comming weekend the start of f1 season? i,m gonna have to check the tv listigs for times. you aint gonna believe this but i like practice and qualifying best of all cept for the very start of the race and into the first turn! seems nobody gives an inch. and my fav team is ferrari. go red.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Love F1. I can't wait for the season to begin. Dave.


----------



## kaddillac (Sep 9, 2007)

I to LOVE F1. Cant wait for the weekend. Living in fear of the fuel regulations thou!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Its just way cool seeing the Martini racing colors on an F1 again!
Good for Williams landing this sponsor. Go Massa!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

man rich a picture is worth a thousand words and this one really hits the spot. i,m just dazzeled by the paint job. even the number logo looks cool and the nose n the suspension and the the ...well you get what i,m sayin. i will root for massa cuz he did drive the red car. wow it is f1 season. i must be dreamin:thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just finished watching practice. Looks like an interesting season coming up. A lot of diversity in the body work this year. It will take me awhile to get used to the new sound.

Here is a video that will help explain this years rule changes. 

*www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/red-bull-f1-new-rules*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

same me watching practice was really interesting with all the changes that were made this off season. personally i like the sound of the v6 this year. but most of all the upgrade in horsepower to the curvs/battery system they doubled the ponies and made the gas tanks way smaller so i,m thinkin more pits and did i mention the v6 makes way more torque so now they really slide out of the turns. maybe more tonite on the tube! i just hope i dont oversleep sunday morn. i,m in!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I have one question to ask of the group:

Are we watching racing, or are we watching cars saving energy?

You can't have both. 

The FIA have ruined the F1 brand with this incessant fixation with the "renewable energy" mandate. Let these guys race the fastest cars in the world, unhindered by fuel restraints. 

If you want a fuel sipping series, do that with the FIA GT series, or the German touring cars. Let the best engineers, tuners and drivers hash it out for the "World Driving Championship" in the fastest cars, not the fastest battery cars that sound like a dying cow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It is a whole new lingo of late.
I have to say I thought this a few times last year ST.
Especially when these types of situations came up....

"Here's the DRS zone, can he make a pass.....OH, he holds him off with the KERS!!!"

I was like, what was the point of that?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

st since you put it that way i agree. however they might be pushing the hi tech angle. after getting into the f1 series last year i dont really care what they do. as long as this is the fastest most expensive over the top tech racing in the world. for me this is really interesting what goes on behind the scene. i thought i heard there are 500 people that make up a team. there is so much i dont know bout f1 but, from what i,ve seen so far it is way cool.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> i thought i heard there are 500 people that make up a team.


That's a small team.

The big teams are all subsidized by a government, they'll deny this to the end, but it's true. Jus do the math, how can a company that sells maybe a five hundred cars a year support a multi-billion dollar race team? (McLaren cars)

Yes, I too love the technology, the strategy, and the racecraft of these teams. But the entire premise of fuel saving in a race car is vapid.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is this re broadcasting today?


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Most F-1 post I've seen on these boards. Don't like the sound of these neutered engines. But it has obviously has leveled the playing field. Kobayashi and his kamakazi mentality needs to be penalized or better yet have his ride jerked before he kills someone. He's wreck looking for a place to happen. Great race to start the season and things will be changing this whole year. I think it's good for the sport.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Kobayashi and his kamakazi mentality needs to be penalized or better yet have his ride jerked before he kills someone.


That wreck looked funny to me. Kobayashi is a WAY better driver than that.

No attempt at rear braking whatsoever.

I'm calling a malfunction on the ERS. This system harvests braking energy from the rear wheels. It looked to me like the rear end had a mind of it's own.

They still sound like a wounded duck with a cold.

Kevin did a GREAT job though.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is this re broadcasting today?


Unfortunately they already replayed it at 6:30 am. I guess they didn't want to interfere with the rest of their "quality programming".

Looked to me like Kobayashi had a throttle (mechanical or kers) stick from the way he shot through the field. 

Hamilton and Vettel had problems before the race even started. I think the F1 folks threw too many changes at them all at once. Durability seems to be a problem for everyone. 

NBCSN will be carrying NASCAR next year. Don't know how many races.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

My comment wasn't just based on this accident. Couldn't readily find how many DNF's Kobayoshi has had due to accidents but there have been quite a few. This one may have been due to a mechanical malfunction. The cars seem pretty unreliable at this time. But when I saw Kobayoshi's starting position I made the comment, "Here's a wreck before the first turn." I'm no prophet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess I'll just get the scoop on Wind Tunnel tonight.....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess I'll just get the scoop on Wind Tunnel tonight.....



Is WindTunnel back? That would be great!


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the teams will figure the reliably soon enough. but don't care for the fuel saving thing, leave that for the trailer trash over on the nascant ovals. watch the 12 hour race they save fuel and go fast with 4 classes on track. love F1 some of the rules good some are a WTF? but hey they have turbos agin :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess I'll just get the scoop on Wind Tunnel tonight.....


Good one :thumbsup:


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the fuel economy vs hjorsepower varible does figure into the overall equation. Not because of the ecology thing but because of how many pit stops you have to make (NASCAR & Indy) and how fast you can go for a given amount of time (F-1). That does have a trickle down effect in real life which does benifit the ecology and my pocket book.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I was surprised that noone ran out of fuel at the end of the race.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Not a betting man. But I'd just about bet.... They will.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I guess my prototype will never be relevant


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

22Tall:

That's HILARIOUS!!!!! 

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Malaysia..... boring?


----------

